# Look who met up at the MAIA Las Vegas



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2007)

Lower right hand photo, row 2.  Check it out.
http://danandersonkarate.com/board.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2007)

That was a nice picture.


----------



## Drac (Jul 10, 2007)

Great pix..Isn't Superfoot Wallace a blast to be around???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Dan that is a nice photo of you and some of the Master's of Modern Arnis.  

Drac on a side note Bill Wallace is a blast to be around.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Lower right hand photo, row 2. Check it out.
> http://danandersonkarate.com/board.html
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Dan,

Give us the scoop as to how and when that happened. How did you guys meet ? 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 10, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Dan,
> 
> Give us the scoop as to how and when that happened. How did you guys meet ?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Brian,

It was actually quite funny.  First, I was waiting for the exhibitors show to open up and I saw Kelly and Bob Anderson walking up.  Kelly and I talked for about 20 minutes or so and then parted when the exhibition hall opened up.

I ran into Tim in there.  I should have figured he'd be there as he is a MAIA member.  I told him Kelly was also there so he found him and we took a picture together.

The next day at the show Ken Smith and I walked past each other, turned around (_"Hey, don't I know that guy?"_ sort of thing) looked at each other and greeted and talked.  I told Tim he was here and that Kenny said that Randi Shea was there as well.

Randi came down after the first day's events were concluded and we all talked a bit and again, I had my student take a picture of the group.  I figured where in the heck would we different fellows ever meet in the same venue again?  Probably never.  

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> It was actually quite funny. First, I was waiting for the exhibitors show to open up and I saw Kelly and Bob Anderson walking up. Kelly and I talked for about 20 minutes or so and then parted when the exhibition hall opened up.
> 
> ...


 

Dan,

Thanks for sharing the story behind that photograph. Very cool and sounds like you had a good time there !! :drinkbeer

Take care,
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 12, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> It was actually quite funny. First, I was waiting for the exhibitors show to open up and I saw Kelly and Bob Anderson walking up. Kelly and I talked for about 20 minutes or so and then parted when the exhibition hall opened up.
> 
> ...


 

Dan,

Thanks for the background on the impromptu get together ! When did this event take place ?

Take care,
Brian


----------

